# Dog found on craigslist!



## Kiitsu (Apr 20, 2014)

free dog
Wasn't sure where to post this, but....
Someone please get this dog. He is "free to a good home", and that is putting him at risk. I would get him myself but I do not have room or time for a second GSD right now. Please, help him out.  I may try to pick him up and get the local GSD rescue to take him if nobody else can get him.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Why was it flagged?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

what does flag mean.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Same as reported, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Craigslist starting flagging / removing certain ads about free animals especially dogs in order to try to cut down on back yard fights and general abuse. I give them a lot of credit for doing it.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think it's craigslist doing it. There are fb groups that have people in them that find and flag these posts. And just people doing it on their own. If it gets a certain number of flags then it gets removed. 

Maybe CL is doing it as well but there are definitely people out there flagging these ads every day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have personally flagged posts on CL for different reasons. It's a person not CL.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Got a dumb question. How can you help a dog like this out, if people flag these adds? Could someone explain this to me? I understand the reasoning for flagging, but if the person flagging the post doesn't go and get the dog themselves what happens to the dog? Contact is lost.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jafo220 said:


> Got a dumb question. How can you help a dog like this out, if people flag these adds? Could someone explain this to me? I understand the reasoning for flagging, but if the person flagging the post doesn't go and get the dog themselves what happens to the dog? Contact is lost.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Where I am at the chances of free dog being used as a bait dog is extremely high. The dog is better off going to the shelter. I am not one to say this often but I'd rather see a dog get put to sleep humanely then be tortured by some sicko.


----------



## Kiitsu (Apr 20, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Where I am at the chances of free dog being used as a bait dog is extremely high. The dog is better off going to the shelter. I am not one to say this often but I'd rather see a dog get put to sleep humanely then be tortured by some sicko.


Yeah, I would rather it be removed than the dog get taken for a bait dog. I really, really hope someone can help this guy out if the ad is reposted.


----------

